# Bike and battery weight



## RustyGirl (Nov 3, 2015)

As a 65 year old woman the biggest drawback I see to an bike is hoisting one up onto the bike rack. I am wondering how much weight can be removed by taking the battery out. Really Aggravating that I can’t find this info on the manufacturers web sites.


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

I’m sure it depends on the manufacturer and the size of the battery, but looking at the Bosch website, their batteries range from about 5-9.5 lbs. The Shimano site lists their batteries in the 3-4 lbs range.

If you use a hitch rack, or are able to have a hitch rack installed, Kuat offers a ramp to make loading ebikes easier. I would guess other brands might have something similar, but this is the one I know about.






NV Series Bike Ramp - Küat Racks | Accessories


Make easy work of heavy cruisers, eBikes, and downhill rigs with this NV series compatible ramp and keep the grunts and strains to the ride.



www.kuat.com


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

RustyGirl said:


> As a 65 year old woman the biggest drawback I see to an bike is hoisting one up onto the bike rack. I am wondering how much weight can be removed by taking the battery out. Really Aggravating that I can’t find this info on the manufacturers web sites.


Yes, removing the battery will reduce the lift by 7-9 lbs these days - however some brands/models are not designed for 'easy removal' so you will end up lifting the full weight. You looking at 50-65+ lb lift, right? If so, a good rack with a ramp is probably worth researching too.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Jack7782 said:


> Yes, removing the battery will reduce the lift by 7-9 lbs these days - however some brands/models are not designed for 'easy removal' so you will end up lifting the full weight. You looking at 50-65+ lb lift, right? If so, a good rack with a ramp is probably worth researching too.


Another way is to left the front, out the wheel in the rack, then lift the rear. 

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

rod9301 said:


> Another way is to left the front, out the wheel in the rack, then lift the rear.
> 
> Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


Another factor is the height of your trailer hitch - think Prius vs 4Runner


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

The external battery here runs about 7 pounds, give or take. But you mention "hoisting" the bike "up", which to me means you are attempting to lift the bike onto the roof of the vehicle. Is this what you are asking? There is no way I'd be lifting this onto any roof rack. Out of the box, stock, this H-Bike was about 53 pounds. Ebikes in general will weigh from the upper 40's to beyond with those heavier tanks from China. I'd not be lifting any ebike onto a roof mounted rack. Just too much potential for injury moving that concentrated weight....

Regards to a hitch mounted rear rack, I'm sure the market has some kind of ramp you could use to roll the bike onto the hitch rack. If an external mounted battery like on my H-Bike here,always remove the battery and cover the exposed contacts while transporting the bike.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Possibly you have a frame rack which requires that you lift the bike to upper chest height. If so, as above your 400 - 600 watt hour battery will weigh 6 - 9 pounds, leaving you to hoist 40 - 45 pounds (with an OEM type hardtail or FS model, not one of the Chinese behemoths). I reduced the weight of my Haibike hardtail by four or so pounds with a lighter suspension fork, wheel and tire (which were in my parts box).


----------



## markloch (Jul 15, 2021)

For ebikes with removable batteries, you should remove the battery while transporting anyway. Do what you must to get a hitch rack with a ramp accessory. It will cost more but a good rack will last for as long as you'll be riding. I'm 61 and my Kuat NV 2 should last as long as I do. While I'm OK without a ramp now, I'll likely be getting one in the next couple of years ... maybe sooner now that I think of it. No point in straining back and shoulder muscles cantilevering 45+ lbs onto the rack (that's w/o the battery). 

It's going to seem like a lot of money, but if you intend to ride for years to come, do what you need to to do get a hitch rack that has as an accessory a ramp. If you don't have a hitch, get a price on an install. U-haul will generally give you a better price than store than specializes in car racks. 

A trunk-mounted/tailgate mounted rack will cost much less, but will typically be a higher hoist that a hitch rack, no option for a ramp, much easier to mess up your car's paint, and makes getting into trunk/cargo a pain. And honestly I find them sketchy, especially with a heavy bike.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

My suggestion is A- remove the battery about 8 pounds.
B- try holding, grabbing the bike at different places. Depending on the frame,
on your arm lenght you should find a position that is not that hard.
C- You might do a 2 steps. Just put 1 wheel on the rack than put the other wheel on the rack.


----------

